# Programm mit dem ich eine gr. DV-AVI in kleiner Szenen unterteilen kann



## inspire (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo! 

ich suche ein programm mit dem ich eine grosse DV-AVI in kleiner AVI-Szenen unterteilen kann, um sie danach mit Premiere zu schneiden.

welche programme benutzt ihr da?

hab jetzt 2*60 min film als DV-AVI. und sollte einen 30 min Film draus machen.

vielen dank schon mal

grüssle flo


----------



## goela (9. Dezember 2003)

Willst Du es manuell zerteilen oder automatisch zerteilen lassen nach Szene?

Automatisch geht's am einfachsten mit Scenalyzer. Schau mal unter dem Thread "Tools für Videoschnitt"


----------



## inspire (9. Dezember 2003)

ja wa super sache, mechanisch ist es glaub besser. 

ich lese mir grad mal den thread durch.
danke schon einmal.


----------

